# shaving



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

OK guys, the wife went Brazilian on me and loves it.:smthumbup: She told me she wants me to go "pornstar" naked down there. So....How to do it? I don't want to cut myself or get a rash etc.... Not sure what works. So any of you guys that do it do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

I had to shave off a lot for my vasectomy. Use scissors to cut the long hair and then use a razor to get the rest. Lots of shaving cream and be careful. If you have a good electric razor it can help...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I been shaving it for a few years now, just take an electric razor and trim it down, then use say Edge Gel and maybe Quatro...In the shower, just clean it up. I never cut myself. I shave my Fae I shave my balls...my wife likes a clean face and a clean tool 

Go for it dude, if she gets off on it, what are you waiting for?


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, you can bet I'm going to do it. I just want to do it right. I have a fear of cutting my man goods  I would hate to have sit on the bench while nursing a sore/raw member if you know what I mean. 

I did a little online research and many claim that the skin kind of gets use to it over time. GA: did you find that to be true? or did you have no problems?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

hubby shaved his balls for me and WOW. smooth balls are awesome to suck on!! Ur awesome for doing this for your wife. Go you!!


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Best shaving cream EVER; Coochy Shave Cream, there is also a Coochy After Shave Protection Mist. My husband said it was the best thing he ever used to shave with, he even started to use it for shaving his face. You can buy it online.  Happy shaving!


----------



## Fido (Feb 9, 2011)

Just use a new and sharp razor. Do it in the shower, makes it easier. And, if I can suggest something here, let her do it! Makes for a great foreplay and also shows her you trust her. I mean, maybe not the first time, but after, why not.

Have fun and don't worry about cutting yourself, just use the proper tools. Just like in your face.

Enjoy!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been shaving mine for years. I just use soap and water in the shower with a Gillete Mach 3 razor with the little moisturizing strip. Never had a big problem. (Well the first time or if I go a while I use an electric trimmer first then the razor but I usually shave every week to two weeks depending on how often things are "happening").


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

kirkster5 said:


> OK guys, the wife went Brazilian on me and loves it.:smthumbup: She told me she wants me to go "pornstar" naked down there. So....How to do it? I don't want to cut myself or get a rash etc.... Not sure what works. So any of you guys that do it do you have any suggestions?


I used the Mach III for years. The last couple of years however I have been using a powder depilatory called Magic Skin condtioning shaving powder, by Softsheen Carson and I LOVE it. 

Unlike depilatories like Nair, it does not burn the skin. Just don't get it inside any orifices 

My wife has been using it too, much easier to get around all the nooks and crannies than razors, and no pain like waxing.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Where's our new Moderator, Deejo with his hilarious picture about this very same topic?? :rofl:


----------



## pugsx (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya gotta pull the skin tight. Ya gotta pull it tight.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Make sure you are dry and use strong WAX, pull as hard as you can. WAX WAX WAX


----------



## jonny (Jan 8, 2011)

I got in $hit for shaving that area the other day.

" Are you shaving your balls!?"
"Yup"
"WHY?!"
"I like it. Why do you shave down there?"
"Women shave their bikini line."
"Whens the last time you wore a bikini? Excuse my while I moisturize. "

" What are you doing? Why did you buy new cologne!? "
" I love smelling awesome. "
" You planning on having an affair or something!? "
" not planning on it. "
" What!? I can't believe you said that!? "
" I told you I'm not planning on it. that's a great thing. "

she left. 

We kissed VERY passionately later which I can remember happening last when we were dating.


SO - shaving - is she wanting you to shave EVERYTHING? or just the balls. I'm going to say - shaving everything is pretty awesome up against a shaved woman. Shaved on shaved is great. 

I used to shave everything for an ex b/c that's what she loved.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

try waxing


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Shaving... Don't have anything against it, but prefer it neatly trimmed more myself. However, shaving is not difficult. Actually quite easy, as long as you have sharp blades.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. Shaving is awesome. Plus, it seems to bring out the BJ gene expression in my wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, your tool gets used to it, I actually hate going to long without doing it. So I do it all the time.

Seriously, shave down your bush until it is a short length, I leave hair on the body around my tool, but the shaft and balls are completely shaved, I found that works best for us.

once trimmed down, Edge shaving gel and a decent razor such as Quattro will work fine. I've done it when the balls were "loose" and "tight" I prefer Tight, easier to shave that way, loose makes it difficult. So basically I do it as soon as I get in the shower.

I have never cut myself and i do it quickly now.


----------



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

I use my clippers.
#1 around the junk and straight clipper up above. not quite pornstar but it give the illusion...without nickin anything vital hahaha


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

I shave down there about 3 times a week. The first time you want to get everything really short with a beard trimmer. I keep the twigs and berries bare, but keep the bermuda triangle really short (with clippers). Seems to work just fine.

Do it in the shower and use a fresh razor every week. I also recommend women's shaving cream. For some reason it works better.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta say I love all the terms used here for the sak and shaft HAAAAA Makes for some good giggle reading HEHE


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to shave for a rash I had many years ago.

Actually, I think everything looks WEIRD.
Futhermore, it is VERY easy to get irritated down there....especially in the spring, summer, or if you exercise.

The skin there is VERY sensitive.
You can get ingrown hairs, pimples, rashes...and it just looks idiotic and unman like.

You are a man...you SHOULD have hair there.
A little grooming/trimming is good enough.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Really shaved on shaved was fun, but offered a kind of sound track that got me and the man giggling non stop... Kind of an arm fart syndrome? Ya, one needs to have a little hair down there to keep air from getting trapped and providing the immature mind something to giggle at in the middle of the passion LOL


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Regarding this subject, my rule of thumb is "What would James Bond do?" 

Sean Connery era of course.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

michzz said:


> Regarding this subject, my rule of thumb is "What would James Bond do?"
> 
> Sean Connery era of course.


I guess that works better than what would Jesus do in this situation :rofl: Sorry i hope I didn't offend anyone... it had to be said though HEHE


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

woodstock said:


> I guess that works better than what would Jesus do in this situation :rofl: Sorry i hope I didn't offend anyone... it had to be said though HEHE


:lol::lol::lol:

We'll burn for sure.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

michzz said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> We'll burn for sure.


Totally worth it :FIREdevil:


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

You only need to believe, and Jesus will shave you. 

Done, now we will burn. 

That and my mom will gimme "the look".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Draguna said:


> You only need to believe, and Jesus will shave you.
> 
> Done, now we will burn.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry to anyone else here, but all the talk about shaving stix and berries... it had to get silly for a minute HAAAA It's just funny! 

Is it too late at this point to go back to being :biggrinangelA: HAHAHA 

BTW Yes I have been Shaved God bless *snicker*


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Um, can men not wax? I mean really? I have a standing appointment and her clients are women and men. 
If you go to the right person, it becomes painless. Get a wax at a professional who knows what the hell they are doing. NOT a nail salon who does waxing as an add on!!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Um, can men not wax? I mean really? I have a standing appointment and her clients are women and men.
> If you go to the right person, it becomes painless. Get a wax at a professional who knows what the hell they are doing. NOT a nail salon who does waxing as an add on!!!


I would have to give a man instant credit just for trying a wax on his sack ONCE HAHA Oh and I would pay to watch (with ear plugs of course)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as guys waxing... A local radio station was talking about this once, and someone phoned in from a local shop that did that. They claimed that there's two types of wax, and improperly trained staff would use the "wrong" wax on guys. This was apparently hugely painful, and could even cause bleeding (tears in the skin). But with the right wax, it was as painless as it is for ladies. And the ladies I've talked to have no issues with the pain.

I dunno... I'm tempted to try that once. The shaving is ok, takes an extra few minutes in the shower every second day, and I love a long hot shower anyway. But not having to deal with it for a few weeks might be worth it. I like it enough I've thought about the laser...

Woodstock, if you're willing to pay, I'll video it for you!  But I get to pick the establishment!

C


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Um, can men not wax? I mean really? I have a standing appointment and her clients are women and men.
> If you go to the right person, it becomes painless. Get a wax at a professional who knows what the hell they are doing. NOT a nail salon who does waxing as an add on!!!


Because the shaving equipment is already purchased and my time doesn't cost me 30+ dollars. It's called financial responsibility. I wouldn't expect a woman to understand.  

_~Ducks and runs for cover_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

GAsoccerman said:


> I been shaving it for a few years now, just take an electric razor and trim it down, then use say Edge Gel and maybe Quatro...In the shower, just clean it up. I never cut myself. I shave my Fae I shave my balls...my wife likes a clean face and a clean tool
> 
> Go for it dude, if she gets off on it, what are you waiting for?


Exactly how I do it as well. It also feels better in your briefs too. The wife likes it and it feels better too-go for it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah the 70's are long over.


----------

